# 1969 vert glass removal



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

I have looked everywhere, watch tons of videos on other cars but cant find anything specifically on a 69 gto.... im so lost on how to remove the door glass and quarter glass.. any tips or links would help greatly guys.. im sick of trying :crying:


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

I had to remove quarter glass both sides in my 69 gto when I restored the car and it goes just like any other 68-72 GM A body. Going from my memory may not be perfect but, you need to remove the rear seat, window crank, inner interior panel (this is why the seat has to come out), then the window stop at the top. At this time all your window regulator bolts can be accessed and removed , and slide the glass out of window slider and work it up and out the top. Its a puzzle but not too difficult. I did one side at a time so I had a reference for re-assembly. While I had them out I bought new nylon rollers to replaced the old ones before re-assembly. Here's a youtube video which I think is a good reference too;

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=4ea693a44062cdba6d0a6c0b3dd88280&action=view

good luck,
CPG


----------

